
The difference between iPhone users and Android users - emeraldd
http://bgr.com/2016/10/25/iphone-vs-android-survey-takeaways/?ICID=ref_fark
======
emeraldd
I fall on the Android side, but that's mostly because of the developer
requirements (one time fee vs 99+ a year) and the slightly less simplistic
interface.

